# I Miss You All Sometimes



## Isambard (Aug 5, 2005)

See you in that local pub for a pint and a smoke later on tonight yeah?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2005)

Will do!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 5, 2005)

someone say drink ?


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 5, 2005)

Aww - we miss you too, Isambard.

xx


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 5, 2005)

vomit!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 5, 2005)

*munkeeunit steps up to the bar and offers to buy everyone a drink*

A toast to Isambard!

*declares Munkeeunit once everyone has their drink in their hands.*

(these virtual pubs are great, as the booze is always free!)


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 5, 2005)

*** HICK ***


Think im virtually pissed already,


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2005)

I mis ya too izzzzzy wizzzy lets get bizzzyyyy! Damn yu missed my killwer whale impresssion tonight....my lacey thongs giving m4 gip.....well they were from primarks...my 'La senza' stuff is in the garage...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 7, 2005)

ya silly bockwurst


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I mis ya too izzzzzy wizzzy lets get bizzzyyyy! Damn yu missed my killwer whale impresssion tonight....my lacey thongs giving m4 gip.....well they were from primarks...my 'La senza' stuff is in the garage...



You can get the edited highlights here...but I expect you actually had to be there to get the full glorious effect 

www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125663


----------



## Isambard (Aug 7, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> my lacey thongs giving m4 gip.....well they were from primarks...my 'La senza' stuff is in the garage...



<looks for tissues>     

"Primark", is that the posh store you have up there in Bristol?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd probably miss Isambard if I knew who he was.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 22, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I'd probably miss Isambard if I knew who he was.



He's the bloke wot built the suspension bridge (amongst other things).

All of Bristol misses Isambard.


----------

